# [USB] llavero usb y webcam usb (re-cerrado)

## JotaCE

Hola Gente

una vez más el buen JotaCE dando lata y abusando de sus conocimientos.

Luego de un buen tiempo de estudio y de moverle a gentoo ya puedo decir que esta como quiero, ya pude configurar mi impresora y todo esta en su lugar, castellanizado por completo y sin problemas, con lo que tengo ya puedo liberar mi disco duro hda que alberga a windows!  :Very Happy: 

sin embargo aun hay un par de detalles que no puedo resolver

lo mas importante es que gentoo no reconoce mi llavero USB

segui este manual al pie de la letra pero sencillamente no se deja

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/usb-guide.xml

lo otro que no puedo configurar es mi webcam que creo que si me la reconoce

```

localhost ~ # lsusb

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000 

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000 

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 093a:2460 Pixart Imaging, Inc.

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000 

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000 
```

como dato les puesdo decir que estoy usando kernel 2.6.19-r5 y mi llavero usb es un kingstone de 1Gb

de antemano gracias

----------

## i92guboj

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sin embargo aun hay un par de detalles que no puedo resolver
> 
> lo mas importante es que gentoo no reconoce mi llavero USB
> ...

 

De webcams no se nada.

Sobre el llavero usb, no deberías tener problemas para usarlo si tu kernel tiene:

1.- el sistema usb incluído (al menos uno de uhci/ohci, y ehci si quieres soporte para 2.0)

2.- el soporte de sistemas de almacenamiento usb (usb-storage), aségurate de que está cargado

Para activar todo esto necesitarás seguramente soporte también para discos scsi.

Si no consigues hacerlo andar, postead tu .config en pastebin.es o similar y deja aquí un link para que revisemos la config. También postea la salida de lspci y fíjate si al enchufar tu llavero usb sale algo al final de dmesg.

----------

## JotaCE

por ahora aqui esta el .config

http://www.radiocuartacolina.cl/config.txt

http://www.radiocuartacolina.cl/dmesg.txt

```
localhost ~ # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8366/A/7 [Apollo KT266/A/333]

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8366/A/7 [Apollo KT266/A/333 AGP]

00:08.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 300/305 PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter (rev 90)

00:0b.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80)

00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80)

00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80)

00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 82)

00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8235 ISA Bridge

00:11.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50)
```

```
localhost ~ # lsusb

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 093a:2460 Pixart Imaging, Inc. 
```

----------

## Stolz

Sobre la webcam, lo mismo digo: ni idea. Busca en google el nombre comercial de la webcam seguido de la palabra "Linux" para ver si está soportada por algún driver. Una vez sepas el driver podremos orientarte con las opciones del kernel necesarias.

Sobre el llavero USB, veo en tu archivo de configuración que sí tienes activado el soporte usb-storage. Ejecuta

```
 # modprobe -v usb-storage
```

enchufa el llavero USB y transcurridos unos 30 segundos ejecuta lo siguiente y muéstranos la salida

```
dmesg | tail -n30
```

Si el comando anterior muestra algo relativo a  usb-storage además muéstranos la salida de 

```
# fdisk -l
```

Saludozzzzzz

----------

## JotaCE

Aqui van las salidas de los comandos: 

```
localhost ~ # modprobe -v usb-storage

insmod /lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/usb/storage/usb-storage.ko 
```

```
localhost ~ # dmesg | tail -n30

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

powernow-k8: Processor cpuid 681 not supported

acpi_processor-0740 [00] processor_preregister_: Error while parsing _PSD domain information. Assuming no coordination

Using IPI Shortcut mode

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

input: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse as /class/input/input1

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 264k freed

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKC] BIOS reported IRQ 0, using IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKC] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:11.5[C] -> Link [ALKC] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:11.5 to 64

EXT3 FS on hdb3, internal journal

Adding 2008116k swap on /dev/hdb2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:2008116k

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x41E1

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hda2, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.
```

```
localhost ~ # fdisk -l

Disco /dev/hda: 200.0 GB, 200049647616 bytes

255 cabezas, 63 sectores/pista, 24321 cilindros

Unidades = cilindros de 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disposit. Inicio    Comienzo      Fin      Bloques  Id  Sistema

/dev/hda1   *           1       21938   176216953+   7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/hda2           21939       23213    10241437+  83  Linux

/dev/hda3           24211       24321      891607+  83  Linux

Disco /dev/hdb: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes

255 cabezas, 63 sectores/pista, 9729 cilindros

Unidades = cilindros de 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disposit. Inicio    Comienzo      Fin      Bloques  Id  Sistema

/dev/hdb1               1         101      811251   83  Linux

/dev/hdb2             102         351     2008125   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/hdb3             352        1589     9944235   83  Linux

```

haber si te sirven esos datos!

----------

## i92guboj

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

> por ahora aqui esta el .config
> 
> http://www.radiocuartacolina.cl/config.txt
> 
> http://www.radiocuartacolina.cl/dmesg.txt
> ...

 

Según todo el material que has colgado, tu usb funciona correctamente con los drivers uhci/ehci. En dmesg todo está bien, pero no hay rastro alguno del disco usb.

Ejecuta dmesg y fíjate en lo que haya al final. Luego enchufa el llavero en cualquier puerto usb, espera unos segundos y usa dmesg de nuevo, a ver si ha salido algo nuevo al final del volcado de dmesg. Si no es así, desenchufa, haz "modprobe usb-storage" tal y como stolz te cuenta más arriba, y enchufa de nuevo. Corre dmesg de nuevo y observa si sale algo nuevo.

----------

## kropotkin

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...
> ...

 

Bastante extraño dice cargar bien el driver pero no se lista con fdisk -l   :Confused: 

----------

## Stolz

Se cara bien el driver pero en la salida de dmesg no hay rastro del disco. Lo normal es ver algún mensaje con el nombre que el kernel le da al dispositivo encerrado entre corchetes, o al menos el típico mensaje diciendo que se ha conectado un dispositivo USB, pero no aparece nada. ¿seguro que la salida del comando es tras conectar el llavero y esperar un rato? En caso afirmativo no tengo ni idea de por qué el kernel no lo reconoce, no te puedo ayudar.

Saludozzzzz

----------

## i92guboj

Ese es el problema: los drivers se cargan bien, pero no hay rastro del disco.

Si estás seguro de que lo has hecho todo en un orden correcto, aún puedes mirar algunas cosas más:

1.- asegúrate de no estár usando un kernel experimental

2.- asegúrate de no estar haciendo overclocking, no sería la primera placa que veo a la que le fallan los puertos usb por ese motivo

3.- intenta probar el llavero en otro pc y/o sistema operativo, a ver si funciona

4.- intenta probar distintos puertos usb

5.- básico, pero también me ha pasado a mi: asegúrate de que el puerto al que conectas el llavero está correctamente conectado. Por ejemplo, es posible que los puertos delanteros de la carcasa no estén conectados a la placa base y cosas así...

----------

## JotaCE

creo que el problema es que mis puertos USB no trabajan del todo bien voy a intentar comprar una tarjeta PCI con un par de puertos haber que pasa gracias por sus consejos!

----------

## sefirotsama

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

> creo que el problema es que mis puertos USB no trabajan del todo bien voy a intentar comprar una tarjeta PCI con un par de puertos haber que pasa gracias por sus consejos!

 

Pero antes lo probaste desde el cd live de gentoo? si ahí funciona no debe haver otro problema que la configuración y/o el kernel

----------

## pcmaster

Aunque no tuvieses compilado el driver para un dispositivo, éste aparece al hacer un lsusb: Por ejemplo en mi PC ahora mismo:

# lsusb

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 004 Device 002: ID 2040:7050 Hauppauge 

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 045a:0b68 SONICblue, Inc. SupraMax 56K Modem

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

#

Si encuentras un driver libre para Linux para ese (win)módem Supramax que aproveche al máximo sus funciones, te hago un monumento (creo que hay uno genérico de pago, limitado en velocidad en la versión gratuita, pero ni siquiera sé seguro que sirva para este modelo).

Así que, si en tu PC al hacer un lsusb no sale la llave USB, evidentemente hay un problema. ¿Tienes algún otro dispositivo que sí funcione en ese mismo puerto? Pueden ser varias cosas:

- Si estás conectando la llave USB en el conector frontal, puede que éste no esté conectado a la placa (no funcionaría en absoluto), o lo esté con un cable de mala calidad (frecuente en cajas baratas) que no soporta USB 2.0.

- Asegúrate también de que tengas compilado el soporte OHCI (o UHCI, según el chip USB que tengas) para soportar los dispositivos USB 1.x, y el EHCI para los dispositivos USB 2.0. Si no has compilado el kernel con soporte EHCI, aunque el puerto y el dispositivo sean USB 2.0 funcionarán como USb 1.1 o no funcionarán. Si has compilado el soporte EHCI pero no el OHCI ni el UHCI, funcionarán correctamente los dispositivos que sean USB 2.0, pero no los que sean USB 1.x, incluso aunque los conectes en un puerto USB 2.0.

- Si un dispositivo USB 2.0 lo conectas a un HUB USB 1.1, funcionará como USB 1.1 ( si es capaz de funcionar a dicha velocidad) o no funcionará (si necesita funcioanr como USB 2.0), aunque el HUB esté conectado a una controladora USB 2.0.

----------

## JotaCE

por fin ya pude hacer que el kernel vea mi llavero pero ahora no puedo montarlo

```
localhost ~ # mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/usb

mount: tipo de sistema de ficheros incorrecto, opción incorrecta,

       superbloque incorrecto en /dev/sda1, falta la página de códigos,

       o algún otro error

   En algunos casos se encuentra información en syslog, pruebe

   dmesg | tail   o algo parecido

```

```
localhost ~ # dmesg | tail 

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x1d3 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.
```

que deberia poner para poder montar el llavero y en /etc/fstab para que el montaje sea automatico???

Gracias!

----------

## pcmaster

Supongo que habrás compilado el kernel con soporte VFAT, ¿verdad? Porque es probable que sea ésa la causa.

En cuanto al montaje automático, si no haces nada, XFCE4 (quee s el que uso yo) cuando insertas un pendrive te saca utomáticamente los iconos en el escritorio. Basyta hacer doble click sobre ellos para que se nmonten automáticamente dentro de un diorectorio dentro de /media, cuyo nombre es la etiqueta del disco.

Lo que no te deja es montalos manualmente con la orden mount, para eso has de ponerlos en el fstab. Yo, para mi reproductor mp3 puse:

```
# MP3

/dev/disk/mp3           /mnt/mp3        vfat            noauto,user,gid=407,dmask=007,fmask=117 0 0
```

/dev/disk/mp3 es un dispositivo personalizado, que creé poniendo la reglas adecuadas en el udev. Y es que los nombres persistentes automáticos que creaba eran muy largos. Lo de noauto es para que no se monte automáticamente al iniciar el sistema (dado que no tiene por qué estar conectado) user hace que pueda montarlo cualquier usuario, y desmontarlo el usuario que lo montó (para que puede desmontarlo cualquier usuario, habría que poner users).

----------

## JotaCE

Estas son mis opciones del kernel

```
 │ │    <*> MSDOS fs support                                             │ │  

  │ │    <*> VFAT (Windows-95) fs support                                 │ │  

  │ │    (437) Default codepage for FAT                                   │ │  

  │ │    (iso8859-1) Default iocharset for FAT                            │ │  

  │ │    <*> NTFS file system support                                     │ │  

  │ │    [*]   NTFS debugging support                                     │ │  

  │ │    [*]   NTFS write support 
```

----------

## i92guboj

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

> Estas son mis opciones del kernel
> 
> ```
>  │ │    <*> MSDOS fs support                                             │ │  
> 
> ...

 

Muy raro jeje, en cualquier caso, lo más raro es que tras el error de mount no parece salir nada en dmesg... Prueba a repetir a ver si ves algo más descriptivo.

Ha visto errores similares en el pasado y normalmente se debían a que el sistema vfat estaba codificado con un iocharset y/o página de códigos distintos de los predeterminados. Las opciones relevantes de mount serían:

```

mount -t vfat -o iocharset=iso8859-15,codepage=850 /dev/XXX /mnt/loquesea

```

Googleando he encontrado esta de las primeras, que explica lo mismo para varios sistemas de archivos:

http://www.vicente-navarro.com/blog/index.php/2007/04/03/como-mantener-los-acentos-y-las-enes-al-montar-ntfs-fat-o-smbfs-y-al-compartir-directorios-con-samba/

----------

## JotaCE

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Muy raro jeje, en cualquier caso, lo más raro es que tras el error de mount no parece salir nada en dmesg... Prueba a repetir a ver si ves algo más descriptivo.
> 
> Ha visto errores similares en el pasado y normalmente se debían a que el sistema vfat estaba codificado con un iocharset y/o página de códigos distintos de los predeterminados. Las opciones relevantes de mount serían:
> ...

 

estimado i92guboj:

el comando arriba indicado lamentablemente no sirvio pero si me ayua iluminar mi mente y recordar que en el kernel habia deshabilitado opciones de iocharset y codepage que pènse no servian, las reestableci y ahora si reconocio mi llavero usb con todo su contenido

muchas gracias a todos una vez mas

y como dice la Dra Polo "he dicho, caso cerrado"

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## i92guboj

Jeje, la verdad es que andaba un poco perdido, extraño, pero al menos todo se ha arreglado qeu es lo importante. Ahhh jeje, como decía este hombre:

http://www.geocities.com/london_ally/images/hannibal.annual.JPG

Me encanta que los planes salgan bien  :Razz: 

----------

